# Fastest 1/4 mile time!?



## H2J (Aug 6, 2002)

What's the fastest 1/4 mile time on any Skyline out there? Could someone link to the page or have a time slip as proof?


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2003)

How about vids...
Don't know if the fastest, it runs an 8.96 (street legal too) 
http://www.exvitermini.com/
click on movies>gtr-700


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2003)

The fastest in the world is by the HKS GTR in Japan. It was out in Australia for a little while not long ago. It does a 7 second pass!! It's definately not street legal 

If you want to see it in action either go to the HKS page or purchase "High Performance Imports Video 2" which has it dragging in Japan where it pulled of the 7.7x quater mile.

Other fast ones are here (9-10seconds):

http://www.japanesemotorsport.com.au/gtr.htm


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2003)

*opinion*

does anyone know if this is a good price for s GTR34 VSpec?

1996 Skyline GT-R 34 V-Spec

26,150k miles
No paint jobs or dents on the car
Imported from Japan (making the drivers side on the right)
has GT-R floor mats

price: $52,500

can anyone tell me if its worth it or not?


----------



## R32GTRinMD (Feb 17, 2003)

no r34 in 96
so no - its not a good deal


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: opinion*



Skyline GTR34 V-Spec said:


> *does anyone know if this is a good price for s GTR34 VSpec?
> *


'96's were the R33 body style. Tread with caution.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2003)

what is the difference?


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

Fastest US based GT-R was Big Bird - 10.7 @ 137 mph . I did 11.1 @ 131 mph in Nicks R32 on real street tires.

Fastest GT-R in Australia is Marios - 8.96 . Fastest in New Zealand is Heat Treatments R32 which did 8.7x.... Croydon has been 9.0 @ 160 on street tires(ET streets).

In Japan HKS Drag R33 is quickest - its in the 7's. 

Veilsides R32 has been 8.6x on street tires..... several others in the 8's on street tires...


R33 GT-R's were made 1995-1998 . R34 GT-R's were made 1999-2002.

So if its a 1996 its an R33 . If its an R34 - its not a 1996.

The differences are many.... check this out for some pics -www.streetlegalskylines.com


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

the fastest i've seen was a Skyline (R34 GT-R) SV by Signal Auto more then 700hp on tap and ran 8.9 sec. on street tires!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

GTR floormats? 52k? take it!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2003)

whats so special about gt-r floormats.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

they are super soft I think.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Skyline 8.99 sec 1/4 video

Lew


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

yeah I heard the fastest one for a while, ran a screw supercharger, rather than a pair of turbos.......


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

lshadoff said:


> Skyline 8.99 sec 1/4 video
> 
> Lew


]

holy ungodliness that was fast.


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

in OZ the fastest GTR is that gtr700 with a time of 8.449sec (dont know if thats street tryes) i believe keir wilson still holds the street tryes time 8.84 here. :fluffy:


----------



## PORSCHEKILLA (Jan 12, 2004)

rsx84 said:


> in OZ the fastest GTR is that gtr700 with a time of 8.449sec (dont know if thats street tryes) i believe keir wilson still holds the street tryes time 8.84 here. :fluffy:



The gtr700 was with slicks. and kier wilson stills holds the aust title.

the fastest NZ gtr is recce mcgregors r32 gtr with 8.40 @ 159.9mph (slicks) the fastest street tyred gtr is The Croydon Wholesalers with a time of 8.55 @ 165mph.


----------



## PORSCHEKILLA (Jan 12, 2004)

and that croydon wholesalers GTR is actually the fastest street tyred GTR in the world


----------



## Jordo (Jun 30, 2004)

dude, i have a movie of a street legal skyline hitting 8.9, and 8.6 second passes, 
cause its so funny cause when he runs it, his friend that filming yells, "8 point F**KING 99!!."

actually i think it was the exvitermini vid. I dont remeber i havent seen it in a while


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

lshadoff said:


> Skyline 8.99 sec 1/4 video
> 
> Lew


damn that fucker is fast! show me a honda that'll do that! ya right! :thumbup:


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

I can't stop watchin the fuckin' thing!!! What year/model is that? anyone???


----------



## 2kmaximase (Jul 18, 2004)

why do people even bother with street tires, why not just go to slicks if your car is that fast,


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

2kmaximase said:


> why do people even bother with street tires, why not just go to slicks if your car is that fast,


there's a mag over here in OZ that has a street tyre challenge "HPI" high performance imports, but for true straight line times its slicks, also most of the street tyre runs are made on semi slick nittos or similar tryes anyway...
just a last note the gtr-700 is now the second fastest gtr in the world running slicks...8.1?? only 1/2 a second away from the HKS gtr...well done boys... :cheers:


----------



## MethMax (Jul 23, 2004)

*10 min. Skyline video*

Here is a video I found on a sweet video website one of the members made a compilation of just skylines. :cheers:


----------



## Hardbody (Jul 25, 2004)

2FAST2FURIOUS is deadright when he says he cant stop watching that clip, it's truly awesome.(over here in South Africa we don't have any GTR's - you people are so fortunate - over here the performance people like their M3's and Subaru's


----------

